# Beast all around boat for livingston



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking for a new boat for fishing. But daughter and wife wants to be able to tube with it. My question is I am looking at blue wave oe century type center console . Should I be looking at other types of boats as well (pontoon or bass ) Any opinion from you guys


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

It depends where you plan to fish and run. You can tube and ski behind the CC's. I had a 19' BW w/ a 140hp and the lake kicked my butt when it was rough. I now run a 22' Blazer Bay w/ a 225hp and even though you get beat a little, I can still fish when most boats have to go in.

Basically: Longer the better, go for a 22'+ if you can swing it, lots of freeboard and a deeper Vee. The wind seems to always blow on Livingston, some days are worse than others and I am thrilled to have a boat that still allows me to fish 75%+ of the time regardless of the wind. The bigger engine will also get you in and out in a hurry so you can spend more time fishing instead of riding. 

My BW cruise at 35 mph with a top end of 46 mph, the BB tops a little over 60 mph and cruises in the 40's to 50's. I am 13 miles from Pine Island but can get there quickly.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks was looking at the 18'-24' range may only tube 2 times a year but will fish weekly would like to fish most of the lake mainly lower around pine island for whites and stripe and maybe a little drifting for cats


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Go with a 21-22 CC with a 200-250HP if you can afford it. I know the larger motor seems overkill, but it will save you allot on fuel.

I have a 22' CC with a 200HP 4stroke and I only put 6-8 Gallons in per trip, and run all over. You will cruise around 25-32 at 3000-4000RPMs and top out around 52-60MPH. 

Make sure to get a boarding ladder and a nice binimi top for those family days too! I take my top off all winter, but slide it out of the way in the summer when not in use.

I see several Hurricane Deck Boats on the Livingston, but I have never been in one. I dont know how they ride or fish... Maybe somone will chime in that owns one?


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Blazer Bay*

Check out the 2400 Blazer Bay.Deeper gunnels ,great rough water boat.Lake Livingston adventures just got one to guide out of.Think you will be pleased.Does a good job tubing as well.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

jacen said:


> Looking for a new boat for fishing. But daughter and wife wants to be able to tube with it. My question is I am looking at blue wave oe century type center console . Should I be looking at other types of boats as well (pontoon or bass ) Any opinion from you guys


 Jacen, I have sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

There are a lot of CC boats that will fit the bill but I would go with at least a 22 ft. Nauctic Star, Blue Wave ,Triton and Frontier are all good choices. I have a 21 ft bass boat that I like for my type of all around fishing but it's not the best Lake Livingston boat when it comes to a rough water ride.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

21ft NauticStar ShallowBay works for us. 24ft won't fit in the garage.
X2 on the top and boarding ladder.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

I went with a frontier 2104, wanting to do some fishing....but my kids have me pulling the tube ever weekend. I would also check the dims if you have a boat house, if i would have went any bigger, it would require remodeling the boat house


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Love my 210 coastal Nautic star.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

21' minimum.4 stroke they sip gas. Pick out one with some seats in the back that fold down for playing and tubing. Bimini top for sure. Use it when you need it. No Ttop gets in the way fishing. Live wells front and back if you can. If you fish the coast at all keep draft in mind. I have a 21' Bluewave Extreme and love it. Only thing I didn't get was a jackplate and regret that. Still thinking about getting one.


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Sneak peek on mine. Will most likely list this fall for 30k

2004 hydrasports 2400 vector w/ 2stroke yamaha


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't rule out a pontoon. I see plenty of people pulling tubes with pontoons on Livingston. The aluminum will get you in the stump spots I don't dare go with my CC.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Look at G3 Suncatcher Tritoons or other Tritoons set up for fishing. These are pontoon boats with a middle log. They can take up to 225hp and have ski tow bars standard. Should be able to get speeds around 48mph and they eat 2-3ft rollers for lunch. (You can get the nose up on tritoons unlike pontoons.) We have a 22ft Tritoon rigged with a 150hp 4 stroke, livewells, Terrova trolling motor, etc. and we can pull a skiers and tubers with ease. (Our boat tops out around 38mph with a full tournament load) We also happen to fish bass tournaments out of it! There's no better way to fish and play on livingston than on a tritoon!!! Oh yeah and I can carry 8 people comfortably on that boat! Did I mention it has a changing room/restroom? No more going to shore for potty breaks!

http://www.suncatcherpontoons.com/x322-fc-x22-fc


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok guys I have narrowed it to a express alum bay 21' 150 Yamaha 4 stroke . which I like because it won't rot or get soft spots over time .will the alum hold up to livingston over time


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jacen said:


> Ok guys I have narrowed it to a express alum bay 21' 150 Yamaha 4 stroke . which I like because it won't rot or get soft spots over time .will the alum hold up to livingston over time


Interesting decision.
I thought the big center consoles and the Tritoon were excellent recommendations. Fishing guides use the CC's, and locals seem to own pontoon style.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I like that choice if its all weld everywhere including console. Will be a little rougher ride in bumpy conditions. Plenty of length to get on top of the waves when you need it. Test ride one if you can before you purchase you will know. Good Luck and post up when you get it slimed!!


----------



## cigar (Aug 19, 2013)

Voyager triton - center console - 150 Honda - tow rail - 4 fishing chairs - 2 live wells - rod storage - lounge seat & seating - approx.. 38 mph - lots of room - for fishing, tubing or cruising. I think it is a great all around boat....
Ticked out wit an I pilot and a Humminbird depth finder and your good to go for anything you want to do on the lake.
Livingston Marine (next to Beacon Bay) 936-399-6834


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Two questions you need to answer. Is the express riveted and how much time will you spend fishing on Livingston. In the 80's I stayed on the lake trot line fishing for catfish an the riveted boats just wouldn't stay together. My catfish boat these days is welded and does pretty good but I don't put the hours on it that I did that one either. I have fished a lot of hours out of a 22ft Triton CC and it is hard to beat, my brother in law guided out of it for years.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Express bay are full weld even center counsel. If they are the x21b means from my understanding they are heavier alum. I would be on the water 5 times a month. Will launch from beacon or state park. I was wanting a boat to have for a very long time is what I was getting at. 10-20 years with no hull or structural problems. But the question was also do them boats seem to hold up on livingston. I have Not made a final decision yet and I am overjoyed with y'all guys help a information.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have had 6 xpress boats ... and I have been in my new one for only 2 mounths now ,,, I have some info you might want to know ... call me at 713 591 5130 , Shannon .... I don't care about my name and number as I have nothing to hide ..


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Will an Xpress hold up on Livingston, NO.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The ride will depend on which Xpress you get. There are 2 different hull designs. From my own experience, the flat bottom will beat you up and limit your fishing days. The newer semi-V design may work. I think they call it Hyperlift. 
Mine was butt heavy. The gas tank and batteries were in the stern and the 90 Yamaha 4 stoke wasn't light. 
If the Xpress fits your budget, you can make it work. Otherwise I would look at a V-hull glass boat. A small tunnel with a jackplate works good for us on the NauticStar..


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Even welded boats don't seem to hold up as well as glass boats in the size waves your going to run on the south end of Livingston. Also no matter what aluminum boat it is it can't match the ride of a cc glass boat. I would go with a 21' or larger. I love my Nautic Star 214XTS, before that I ran a 18' Kenner that handled the south end fairly well. Before the Kenner I ran a 18' allweld and it spent quite a bit of time at a welding shop in Conroe.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I will say this ,,, all boats are not made the same..and the older boats that were welded seem to be made a lot better than the new ones... imo.. my grand dad had a 22 ft monark that he drove up to the factory and told them how he wanted it built ... its still going strong today but also in the hands of my uncle and they both .... did not ever open it up all the way ,,, as for me ,,,, I run the dog snot out of my boats ,,, I have jumped logs . ran ashore. and jumped some big waves .... ferry boat wake... with my other boats ... now that I have a brand new boat and I paid a lot of money for it ... its a lot different.. but I did already break a weld ... I called them and they said ....send it back and we will be glad to fix... ok how long... about 2 mounths ... why so long... have to wait on a truck to ship boats to Houston and then it will be brought back to us ..then when another lod returns we can ship it back to you .............HELL NO............ its fishing time ,, can I fix it my self and you send me a new sticker ,,,, sure can and it will not void your warranty .... ok then its on...


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

so all I can say is ,,if you drive it like you stole it ,,, beware of the result ,, but thank GOD I have a real good friend that can weld ,, and really good ,, he has fixed my other boats that .....I... have broke ... but the weld in the pic was result of not being penetrated good enough ,,, the weld popped loose and on all the other welds you can clearly see the distortment from the heat ...meaning a good weld ,,, and this one was like it never got hot enough,,,, must have been 4:30 on a Thursday as they are closed Friday -sun... lol.all in all I love my xpress .... wish I had the extra coin to have bought the other hull wich is based on a bass boat... but they are rough also ....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*lake boat*

our 29' 7000lb Grady can handle anything on Lake Livingston cept extreem T-Storm wind shear and associated

"LIGHTENING" LOL

d law


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Glass boats would be the way to go. I know there are some good aluminum boats out there but the small 18 ft Kenner I have has been used and abused over log jams , shoals, and numerous other bad situations. It has been up the san jacinto river above Conroe as for as any boat can go and over the shoals at White rock creek. I would not get a tunnel unless you want to go south in skinny water.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

rustyhook1973 said:


> so all I can say is ,,if you drive it like you stole it ,,, beware of the result ,, QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, no matter what boat someone buys, if they take care of it, it can last a long time and if they beat it, it will break.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I have broken welds and ribs in every aluminum boat I've owned, Xpress included. Rough water and relatively flat aluminum boats don't mix well. I currently run a BassCat and I think I'd break before it. Big deep V CC is the real deal for Livingston, I mainly bass fish, so a CC wouldn't really work for me, but if I spent much time chasing whites and zebras, that's what I'd be running.


----------

